

Thoughts on Dynamo's "flawed architecture" - codahale
http://dizzyd.com/blog/post/172

======
adrinavarro
Well, there's a real point: there are some contradictions in the original
paper. But you can implement it the way you want, because those are only the
principles –– and there are lots of different implementations already
released, not clones!

